# New 1963 1/2 Sting-Ray



## 60sstuff (Feb 1, 2022)

Original paint Survivor Stingray in Flamboyant Red.
H3 (Aug. 23, 1963).
Fork - 8-3.
Crank - SA 3 63.

I purchased this Red ‘63 in 2002 from the Original Owner out of State College, PA.
This is the photo used in the eBay auction with all the added options.
Obviously this owner took very good care of his Stingray and didn’t leave it outside in the harsh elements.
It has plenty of “History Use” as not all bikes are thrashed and neglected.

Mr. Chalmers who owned this bike from new told me a few stories after I received it.
He had a book rack, horn and seat cover installed, plus aftermarket fenders because he rode this bike to school.
I asked him about the rear Goodyear Diamond tread as it has a ‘64 date code. He said the Original rear tire was replaced a couple years after they bought it because of thin spots in the tread from hard braking and skids.
The Original dated front Westwind is worn and cracked, but looks good for a 59 year old tire.

Paint, screens, decals and seat are Original to the bike, along with all the chrome (rims, strut, crank, handle bar, etc.)
Seat has several hairline cracks but still looks great and has that vintage patina.
Kick stand is the cadmium plate which came on the majority of 1963 Stingrays.
Born with spin block pedals.

I removed the items Mr. Chalmers installed, but kept them.

If you take good care of a Quality item from new, such as a vintage Schwinn Stingray, they will last forever.


----------



## Livmojoe (Feb 1, 2022)

Hell of a score Chris.  I remember that auction well.  I saved the same pic from the eBay auction as I recall it was the only one posted.  I just looked in my archives and it's dated August 20, 2002.  I also recall there was a discussion on the old Schwinn forum about it and some people were skeptical.  Beautiful survivor.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 1, 2022)

Very sweet! 👍 
You won't find any nicer.
I'd be interested to know what it went for in 2002, if you wish to tell.


----------



## nick tures (Feb 2, 2022)

wow thats a nice one !!


----------



## 60sstuff (Feb 7, 2022)

Here are a few details of this Aug.’63 showing some of the unique items only found on the first Stingrays.

First design square back non-crimp strut with the PAT. PENDING stamp at the bottom of legs.

1963 style Solo Polo seat with the dog eared Persons tag.
Unique small brass rivets that split open on the backside.
First design reflector bracket with the square ends. 1963 only used this bracket.
The extra long Q bolts that were used with the early non-crimp struts.

Very cool Bike Shop sticker showing where the Original owner purchased this ‘63 new.

As mentioned above the Original rear tire was replaced with this Goodyear Diamond Studded Tread dated 3rd quarter of 64.
The front Westwind is Original to this bike and dated 3rd quarter 63.

The 1963 used black bearing cones with a single cadmium plated cone keeper on the center stamp S-7.

Very rare triangle paper tag was placed on top of the stem. These paper tags usually disappear with age and water.
This tag originally had red letters when new, but this one has turned silver.
Tag says “ Genuine Schwinn Approved Forged Head”.

The early Stingray bars had a wide solid knurling which protruded past the stem.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 7, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> Original paint Survivor Stingray in Flamboyant Red.
> H3 (Aug. 23, 1963).
> Fork - 8-3.
> Crank - SA 3 63.
> ...



Man, it's really hard to believe i was just a kid when this bike was made.. I found a Schwinn crank that was made the same month of my 3rd birth day.. What a BEAUTY!! RideOnn.. Razin..


----------



## nick tures (Feb 7, 2022)

good info to have when restoring a 63 !!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 8, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> Here are a few details of this Aug.’63 showing some of the unique items only found on the first Stingrays.
> 
> First design square back non-crimp strut with the PAT. PENDING stamp at the bottom of legs.
> 
> ...



Is your Flamboyant Lime Ray also a 63 1/2? Really like that color and don't believe I've seen this color on a Sting Ray.. Beautiful bikes.. RideOnn.. Razin..


----------



## 60sstuff (Feb 10, 2022)

Here is more “Reference“ information on the handlebar “stem” used on the early Stingray.

A few photos of the triangle paper sticker.
A spare I have showing red letters and outline.
I have two Stingrays with this sticker, my Red ‘63 and my Black ‘65 as shown.

I also have a few early stems showing another triangle “decal” stating the importance of the MAX. HT.
The Schwinn Reporter information on the change in the diameter of stem and fork tube/knurling, plus fork locknut change.


----------



## 60sstuff (Feb 10, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Is your Flamboyant Lime Ray also a 63 1/2? Really like that color and don't believe I've seen this color on a Sting Ray.. Beautiful bikes.. RideOnn.. Razin..



Yes, my Flamboyant Lime Survivor is considered a 63 1/2 (L3 - Nov. 1, 1963).


----------



## mrg (Feb 10, 2022)

Great bike & info but is there a pic with this article, Gene Autry & the Angles baseball team on 64 SR's?


----------



## 60sstuff (Feb 10, 2022)

Here ya go.


----------



## mrg (Feb 10, 2022)

Man, I wish that was color!, Think the Angles had spring training in Palm Springs back then, looks like Gene is the only one on a Deluxe. In 62 they rode light weights so I wonder about 63?. Thanks for posting.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Feb 11, 2022)

Interesting to see examples of the correct pedals used on '63 Stingrays on Chris' bikes. 

I see so many bikes and parts advertised for sale with middle weight and light weight model pedals.


----------



## indycycling (Feb 12, 2022)

I'm reading this post and taking in all the info for the 3rd time - thanks for continuing to share your amazing bikes Chris. And not just the awesome bike pics, but the details, provenance and history lessons. I have never seen the stem tag before or the marker on the stem and the Schwinn fix to breakage. 

Just amazing stuff here, thank you and please continue sharing


----------



## 60sstuff (Feb 15, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> Here is more “Reference“ information on the handlebar “stem” used on the early Stingray.
> 
> A few photos of the triangle paper sticker.
> A spare I have showing red letters and outline.
> ...



I should have added this photo showing 3 of the first style stems without the forged MAX HT which came on both my ‘63 Stingrays and my E4 Opal Deluxe.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 15, 2022)

Good reference info, Chris.
Are the lengths of all the "quills" the same as the later version?
So Schwinn switched over to "MAX HT" sometime after May 1964 (E4)?

Was MAX HT the transition to the narrower diameter stem (w/tapered topnut)?
Thanks!

EDIT: Based on the info provided by 60sStuff above from the Schwinn Reporter, the stem diameter and top nut change did not happen until late 1965.


----------



## 60sstuff (Feb 15, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Good reference info, Chris.
> Are the lengths of all the "quills" the same as the later version?
> So Schwinn switched over to "MAX HT" sometime after May 1964 (E4)?
> 
> ...



Mr. Coyote,

I think you may have answered your questions by viewing my earlier illustrations from the Schwinn Reporter,  but I’m not sure what you mean by “quills”? Enlighten me ….. stem / gooseneck possibly? If so, the stems I’ve shown are all the same length.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 15, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> the stems I’ve shown are all the same length.



Yes, thank you, wasn't 100% sure the length from the top of stem bolt to the pointy end of stem was the same for all.
Thinking about other things,
here is a later (1970's) stem which has a different threaded wedge (not flat on the bottom)
Any ideas when this change occurred?


----------



## 60sstuff (Feb 20, 2022)

Here are a few more 1963 Stingray characteristics.

As I’ve shown previously, the kick stands had a cadmium plate finish, along with the front bearing cones in black.

The majority of the front axles were stamped in the middle showing the year of that particular bike.

The rear 36 spoke double knurl S-2 had a unique dust cap on the RH side along with an early brake arm strap Bendix stamping.
Both my ‘63 Stingrays and a spare rear wheel I have off a parted out ‘63 have this early dust cap.
My Opal E4 came with the later design (squared) dust cap.


----------



## 60sstuff (Mar 1, 2022)

The RB-2 coaster brake (single red band) and the 2 speed Overdrive (three blue bands) used on the early Stingrays.

Brake arm information stampings and brake arm clips.
My two ‘63 Stingrays have the same Bendix stamp on the brake arm.
My 64-66 Stingrays have a different stamped information on their arms.

The first design brake arm “clip” (BB-11) was used on the 63, 64 and first half of 1965, including the Overdrive shown on my Black CA.
This clip had a rounded front tab and a long rear tab with extra holes.

The second design clip had a straight front tab with a short rear tab and was typically stamped B 2 on the front.
I have seen other stamps such as B 10 etc.
The earliest second design clip I have is on my Lime HA with Overdrive.

All my Blue Band Overdrive brake arms have no stampings on the backside.

The last clip I show is another design that is used with the very late ‘71 through ‘73 disc brake on the Krate.
This clip is similar to the very first design as shown on my ‘73 Sunset Orange Krate.


----------



## mrg (Apr 28, 2022)

@60sstuff, Ok, where does this brake arm fit in, put it on my 64 yrs ago so don't remember where it came from, 36 center stamped with early 63 style script but RB2 in front and looks like a 64 style dust cap, early 64?, between your 63 & 64-66 arms?, just noticed it on your literature maybe dated 3-64?


----------



## 60sstuff (May 6, 2022)

mrg said:


> @60sstuff, Ok, where does this brake arm fit in, put it on my 64 yrs ago so don't remember where it came from, 36 center stamped with early 63 style script but RB2 in front and looks like a 64 style dust cap, early 64?, between your 63 & 64-66 arms?, just noticed it on your literature maybe dated 3-64?View attachment 1615701
> 
> 
> View attachment 1615698
> View attachment 1615703



mrg,

I’d say your guess of that Bendix Brake arm might be after ‘63, but I’ve never seen that particular style before.

As we know in this bicycle hobby, there are many questions as to why?

Chris.


----------



## mrg (May 6, 2022)

Ya, Sense it’s in that ad and on a 36 spoke wheel I was placing it early 64, to bad I don’t know what bike it came off.


----------



## 60sstuff (May 8, 2022)

mrg said:


> Ya, Sense it’s in that ad and on a 36 spoke wheel I was placing it early 64, to bad I don’t know what bike it came off.



Good eye!

Red arrows pointing to what looks like the RB2 towards the front of the brake arm in catalog.


----------

